

Why there are no darktable builds for Windows - programmernews3
http://www.darktable.org/2015/07/why-dont-you-provide-a-windows-build/

======
kluck
> [...] the development of darktable is totally about one's own initiative.
> This project (as many others) is not about ordering things and getting them
> delivered. It's about starting things, participating and contributing. It's
> about trying things out yourself. It's FLOSS.

I understand the developers (and agree) but also the users. I see that it can
sometimes be hard to weight the options.

Thats why I vote for a core software (available for a reasonable collection of
operating systems) that is extensible by users using some kind of plugin
mechanism (maybe using some simple scripting language). That way users can
contribute and the developers concentrate on the hard stuff.

